

This is what a website's Privacy Policy should look like - aneesh
http://ycombinator.com/legal.html

======
run4yourlives
As much as I love that, you do realize we're all logged in, no? The fact that
it explicitly omits what they do with your data once you are logged in would
be disconcerting if I was one to worry about things like that.

This is probably due to the fact that the "privacy policy" is older than
Hacker News is.

The terms of use rock though.

